# Trek Dropping LeMond Brand



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

Bummer. 

http://www.trekbikes.com/pdf/media/en/Trek_PressRelease_FINAL.pdf


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

Another bad sign for Trek.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm sure they will still cover warranties but it is a sad time for Lemond owners. Hopefully Greg Lemond will keep the brand going somehow. I own and love two Lemonds, a Tete and a Fillmore.


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

... and breathing life back into Klein!
This is good news.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

djg714 said:


> Another bad sign for Trek.


I not sure I agree, I am interested in your thoughts though.

I think Lemond is viable on its own. Although I have never owned one, I love his bikes. I wonder if Dick Burke was the glue to this relationship that was very strained over the last couple of years.

zac


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

Is Klein still making bikes?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

tg3895 said:


> Is Klein still making bikes?


Klein haven't made anything since 95. Trek have made bikes with Klein decals though!


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*...*



zac said:


> I not sure I agree, I am interested in your thoughts though.


*+1*
'Bummer'?
'Another bad sign...'?
How so?

Potentially an opportunity....


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

djg714 said:


> Another bad sign for Trek.


I think this is a great business move for Trek.

LeMond has proven with his past business decisions that he is definitely not a sound businessman. Great racer in his time, yes, but not the brightest when it comes to business decisions.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

tbb001 said:


> I think this is a great business move for Trek.
> 
> LeMond has proven with his past business decisions that he is definitely not a sound businessman. Great racer in his time, yes, but not the brightest when it comes to business decisions.



Did the bikes sell or not?
I'm sure Greg will be laughing all the way to the bank on after this one....
Maybe we get to hear some taped conversations between Trek honchos.....


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

djg714 said:


> Maybe we get to hear some taped conversations between Trek honchos.....


Or, at the very least, maybe his wife took notes of the conversations and can recall them word for word in 6 years.  

My guess is that the LeMond brand will go steadily downhill from here. Or it might even fold entirely.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Trek hasn't had a good relationship with Greg Lemond for a long time. The brand would have been dead by 2010, but the friction between the Trek and Greg has made Trek try and kill the brand off this year. 
The biggest issue is Lemonds accusation that Lance was a doper. Since Trek sells lots of bikes due to Lance, Trek feels that Lemond was hurting sales of Trek badged bikes. Greg Lemond also acquired and sold many many thousands of dollars worth of Lemond badged bikes through grey market channels over the years, pissing off many independent bike shops, who then complained to Trek. 
But the vast majority of Treks dropping Lemond has do due with Greg Lemond bad mouthing Lance.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

can it be long before we see "Armstrong" bikes?

just kidding... but will the forum also drop Lemond?


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

Rubber Lizard said:


> Trek hasn't had a good relationship with Greg Lemond for a long time. The brand would have been dead by 2010, but the friction between the Trek and Greg has made Trek try and kill the brand off this year.
> The biggest issue is Lemonds accusation that Lance was a doper. Since Trek sells lots of bikes due to Lance, Trek feels that Lemond was hurting sales of Trek badged bikes. Greg Lemond also acquired and sold many many thousands of dollars worth of Lemond badged bikes through grey market channels over the years, pissing off many independent bike shops, who then complained to Trek.
> But the vast majority of Treks dropping Lemond has do due with Greg Lemond bad mouthing Lance.


- I'd love to hear more about the grey market purchases/sales by Greg. 
Details please.

Edit: I did a little snooping on this thing they call "the internet" and found the lawsuit filed by TREK. 
GL was backdooring TREK IBD's. - WHAT the f*ck was that guy thinking???


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*To Bad...*

I am waiting for my insurance check to buy a Versaille. Dang it...Lemond you screwed that up too.


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

dagger said:


> I am waiting for my insurance check to buy a Versaille. Dang it...Lemond you screwed that up too.


If you purchase any LeMond bike, your insurance dollars will go further now than before. Dealers are being offered rebates to move existing LeMonds out the door.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Nope*



zac said:


> I not sure I agree, I am interested in your thoughts though.
> 
> I think Lemond is viable on its own.
> zac


Trek has been asking Lemond for years to find another manufacturer and he has not been able to. The latest lawsuit by Lemond is a last ditch attempt to not be "evicted". The brand is about to be declared deceased or put into a coma until another manufacturer steps up. That will take a while or maybe never.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

dagger said:


> Trek has been asking Lemond for years to find another manufacturer and he has not been able to. The latest lawsuit by Lemond is a last ditch attempt to not be "evicted". The brand is about to be declared deceased or put into a coma until another manufacturer steps up. That will take a while or maybe never.


I have no insider knowledge on this, but I'd just note that Dorel has a <b>lot</b> of money and has put out the word they'd like another IBD only brand to sink money into.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

I have to say as a Lemond owner that I don't really care if the brand lives or not. The world is filled with quality frame makers and when the time comes I'll find another one. Not to say that I don't love my Tete, because I do, its just there are many other bikes that would also be fun to own. I am happy to find out that Trek will honor the warranty.

As for the dueling personalities of LeMond and Armstrong-here is my take. From everything I've seen or read they both are (or can be) world class richard-heads. Neither one has the market cornered on that attribute. I recall Armstrong's interview at last year's TDF, he certainly gave the impression that he did not care at all about the sport that has brought him so much fame. And what does Greg really think will be the outcome of all his ranting. Does he think that Lance will be stripped of his tours, making him the most successful American cyclist? Be realistic, many people have never heard of LeMond, hell, many people would question if there even was a Tour de France way back in the 80s. And on that topic Lance needs to realize that like it or not he is still the unofficial ambassador of American cycling and should start acting accordingly. As for Trek, simple business decision- go where the money is.....thats my opinion, which coupled with 5 bucks will get you a latte at Starbucks-maybe....


----------



## scdreger (Apr 6, 2008)

I just bought a sarthe. I have wanted one for quite a while. Glad I got one while I could. (1299 seemed quite fair too.)


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I've always thought the Lemond's were one of the more inovative lines out there. Both their spline series and the current min-max frames are distinctly different from anything else out there. It's refreshing to see a unique design in an era when most frames would be hard to tell apart if it were not for paint and decals.


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

Hey guys...just lurking here but I might be able to "fuel the fire " a bit here.
A few years back I used to work for a reasonably large Trek dealer when things with Lemond started to sour.
A very high ranking official at Trek (yes, much higher than any reps) accidentally let it slip out to us that a deal with Merckx could/i in the works.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

cyclust said:


> I've always thought the Lemond's were one of the more inovative lines out there. Both their spline series and the current min-max frames are distinctly different from anything else out there. It's refreshing to see a unique design in an era when most frames would be hard to tell apart if it were not for paint and decals.


And guess who did the R&D and owns the patents on those designs?


----------



## gewilli (Dec 18, 2006)

ultimobici said:


> Klein haven't made anything since 95. Trek have made bikes with Klein decals though!


actually not true - they were making the bikes in Washington for many years after the purchase...

2000 or 2001 they closed the place out there down IIRC... but continued for a few more years using the same tubing, few of the welders/painters wanted to leave washington from what I hear (can you blame em)?

The 1994 bikes ain't much different than the 1996 bikes in anything other than price... 

This new Klein stuff, don't sound like a Klein...


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

gewilli said:


> This new Klein stuff, don't sound like a Klein...


Fine with me. It could also be argued that the new Trek stuff (ie: the new EXs and Remedys) "don't sound like a Trek". 

It's called evolution, and if it means no more bone-jarring rides, I'm all for it.


----------

